# Cuttings nails



## aznturtle (May 15, 2011)

I'd like to know what is the best tool to cut nails and how to do it.(since its my first dog)
Thank you!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

This is the type I use (same type, different brand), Works great


Resco Pro-Series Scissor Trimmers: Grooming Tool for Cats & Dogs - 1800PetMeds


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I stopped by petsmart and picked up a pair of these. (the large set)









They have an built in stop to limit the amount that can be cut off. I have tried the smaller pair, they were too small and pretty flimsy. I do a lot of nail trimming around here, and I've been pretty happy with these.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I only use Miller Forge clippers, scissor style. The brand is very high quality and lasts forever, and ordering them online I believe is much cheaper than ones sold in chain pet stores. Ones that stay sharp is important because dull clippers squeeze the nail more before clipping which can cause pain. 
Millers Forge Quality Nail Clipper - Groomers.com









Oh, and for how to do it. Get your dog used to handling of the feet. Depending on the dog, this may start out with touching the leg and working your way down to the foot. Treat and praise, try to keep increasing but if the dog gets anxious or pulls their foot away back up a bit. Get the dog to where you can handle the feet and individual nails completely relaxed such as just while watching tv. With GSDs since they have black nails, I always have my dogs lay on their sides so i can hold the paw and look at the quick from the underside of the nail. Start out with just rubbing the dog while holding the clippers, rub the dog with the clippers as they're laying on their side. Clip a nail and give a treat. How fast you progress through things all depends on the dog, you may end up only being able to clip one nail the first session or you may be able to clip everything. You want to push the dog enough to keep progress, but not so far the dog gets jumpy or nervous or tries to leave. Its much easier to take the time and do this as a gradual desensitization to clipping, than hold the dog down for forceful clipping and end up having to use more and more force each time.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't use the cutters anymore with the dogs. To many cuts to the quick and blood draws on nervous dogs who would move way to much. We now use the "Dremel" which has several speed settings, a great hand angle for grip. We use the sandpaper/cardboard pieces to "file" down our dogs nails. Works like a charm we can get the nails nice and short without any cuts to the quick! So much easier and nicer then clippers! We even use it on our cats nails too!

Dremel Stylus? Lithium-ion Cordless / Model: 1100


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

After a year and a half of blood-free nail clipping, I finally cut one too short. Of course, she didn't wince or jerk so I didn't notice until I saw blood stains all over the place. Tried stopping it with corn starch to no avail so I wrapped her foot and took her to the vet. $40 later she was ok after an application of styptic ....... or so I thought until she reopened it an hour later leading to more blood stains. So I dashed down to the pet store and got some QuickStop styptic powder. Now she is in her crate and hopefully will heal quickly. As for the blood stains I now have some freshly cleaned carpets.

So much for the built-in stop so I won't cut too much.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> After a year and a half of blood-free nail clipping, I finally cut one too short.


...Must have been something in the air. After *five* years of blood-free nail clipping, I also nipped a quick last night. Unlike your dog, mine yelped and pulled away. Fortunately, I must have _barely_ caught it because it clotted on it's own fairly quickly [no pun intended]. Pimg has been getting harder and harder to cut her nails, and I can't figure out why. This event certainly won't help- though I treated her like crazy and moved on to some "fun" training... I can see a dremel in my future; hopefully I can find someone local to show me how to use it.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

We use a dremmel tool. No more cutting quick. So much safer, unless you drop it on your leg while it's running.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

wildo;2146259I can see a dremel in my future; [B said:


> hopefully I can find someone local to show me how to use it[/B].


No need! This website has step by step details, along with pictures: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Debbie- I'll give that a read!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I actually had a friend who had one of these, I think I might invest in a pair! 

QuickFinder Clippers - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Link didn't work, Victoria- but I assume you're probably referring to these: QuickFinder® Clipper - The Ultimate Solution for Pet Nail Clipping


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes Willy! Sure was! I'm interested in those, have a friend who uses them, and think it might be a worthwhile investment!?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have never clipped. I can't live with dremel......I keep them nice and short and never have to worry about cutting to close and hurting him. He lays on the floor and closes his eyes as I do it. I really suggest to anyone to use a dremel and not clip.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> No need! This website has step by step details, along with pictures: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


This is a great tutorial, its how I learned to use the dremel. 

In my experience I like the actual dremel much better than the nail specific ones, the pet nail grinders. I started with an Oster nail grinder and really hated it. One of the biggest reasons was it wasn't very powerful, and I felt it took way too much time to use. I returned it, and I think it was a year later before I gave the dremel a shot again. I bought a dremel from Lowes and have loved it ever since. I use the clippers on fosters though, for me its easier and quicker to get their nails done with clippers if they aren't good about trims.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lin- do you use the cordless one? I already have a corded one but am curious if the cord will get in the way or not.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Nope mine has the cord. I've never found it to get in the way. I just plug it in and call the dog and sit down near the outlet, have the dog lay on their side and dremel away.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------

